# recommended store bought kibble puppy food



## Kathylp (Sep 13, 2016)

We've had our pup for 4 days now. The breeder had been feeding the pups Diamond Naturals lamb and rice adult food. Problem is, even though our pup has adjusted beautifully in our home, he doesn't seem to like it at all and doesn't eat much. When we gave him some of Costco's lamb and rice that our adult lab eats, he gulped it down like he was starving. So now, we realized we need to switch him probably to some puppy formula. We don't want to do anything fancy like fresh food, but are looking for recommendations for a high quality puppy food in kibble form.
Any recommendations? Thanks so much. 
P.S. Wevabsolutely LOVE our Vizsla-his name is Tucker


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If the Costco food is an all life stages dog food, you could just slowly switch to it.
Sometimes there is very little different, if any between the puppy food and the other dog food. Just compare the nutritional facts on the foods to see if they are the same.


----------



## Kathylp (Sep 13, 2016)

Thank you so much for replying! I will do that. 
P.S. love your quote!!!!


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

I've fed Amos Earthborn Holistic Meadow Feast since he was 4 months. It's grain free and lamb based. I can get it at my local tractor supply co., but you can go to Earthborn's website to see where you can buy it in your area. It's also sold on Amazon. We've been happy with it, but every dog is different as far as what they like and what they can tolerate allergy wise.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Our breeder feeds the puppies and her adults food from Costco. We switched to Oven Baked chicken and Dick Van Pattens Natural Balance Synergy kibble. Dharma had a sensitive stomach as a puppy so we had to keep the ingredients as limited as possible while trying to find something that she would eat. She now scarfs her food like no one had ever fed her before.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Costo makes great puppy food... but it is chicken based.


----------

